# Clock Skew Fix GUIDE.

## b1lly

I have posted this guide, because this is the procedure I used to fix my clock skew problems. 03/10/04.

1) Make sure your rc.conf is setup for UTC or localtime.

     procedure:

                      nano -w /etc/rc.conf

                      scroll down until you find CLOCK=

                      make sure you have clock="UTC" if your system clock is

                      set to UTC or set to clock="local" if your system clock is

                      set to your local time.

2) Make sure you have your timezone setting correct.

    procedure:

                     ls /usr/share/zoneinfo

                     (Suppose you want to use GMT)

                     ln -sf /usr/share/zoneinfo/GMT /etc/localtime

3) Delete /etc/adjtime

    procedure:

                     rm /etc/adjtime

4) Set your date and time.

    procedure:

                     date monthdayhourminutefullyear  && hwclock --set --date="month/day/year hour:minute"

                     ie. date 010112002004 && hwclock --set --date="01/01/2004 12:00"

5) Reboot and double check your BIOS date/time.

If after your computer has been off for some time and your BIOS time is off whack by a large margin. ie. 1 year then your battery is most probably up the creek. Go replace it!  :Smile: 

I hope this helps those that have clock skew problems, if not it may very well be hardware related.

----------

## trompa

None of these steps worked for me, what it did was just a simple 

```

cd /

find . | xargs touch

```

maybe u should add this step to the guide

----------

## b1lly

all what you are doing is updating the current files to whatever your computer says it is, be it right or wrong correct?

If so, what is the point of updating your files with the wrong time anyway?

----------

## z3ro

To fix my system I did:

```
emerge ntp

ntpdate pool.ntp.org

cd /

find . | xargs touch
```

I then added ntpd and ntp-client to the appropriate run levels. There, fixed forever.  :Smile: 

----------

## trompa

 *b1lly wrote:*   

> all what you are doing is updating the current files to whatever your computer says it is, be it right or wrong correct?
> 
> If so, what is the point of updating your files with the wrong time anyway?

 

Well, i didnt really mind what time my machine had (thought it was correct  :Smile:  ), i only wanted it to compile.

----------

## avenj

You really do not want to cd / && find . | xargs touch. It will break things in very serious ways.

----------

